# Get Reel Get Fish... Customer Service



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Bought some decals from them today, the decals had evidently gotten to hot or ?? But the service after the sale was GREAT. I emailed through their site and was responded to in about 2 minutes with and apology and an extra something for my inconvenience. You don't get that much these day and they are shipping it out tomorrow. Fast and excellent service. So if your in the market for some decals, shirts, and such gear look them up at

http://www.getreel-getfish.com/


----------

